# Grease Cap Plugs



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's what I'm taking about. They cover the zert fitting on the axle.

https://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-and-Parts/TruRyde/RG04-010.html

I pulled them again today to do some maintenance for a big upcoming trip. Does anyone have a good *easy* way to reseat them? Seems like I've fought with them every time I've pulled them... One was put on wrong from the factory and was misshapen. I've just ordered a replacement for that one, along with some spares.

Maybe it was the 95 degree temperature today, but I didn't have a lot of patience this afternoon... ullhair: :sweatdrop: :sunny:


----------

